# Insulin, Blood Sugar and Fat Loss



## JITB (Aug 14, 2018)

One of the non bro-science things out there is that you can't burn fat while insulin is high. Is this really true? Or is it more like you body is going to burn sugar while your blood sugar is high (which normally comes with high insulin to reduce it).

3 things got me wondering this.

1st there is the bro-science theory that fasted cardio burns more fat. But some have taken this a step further and take a very small dose of insulin before the fasted cardio- skating the edge of hypo during the cardio session. Again, it has been reported that this state burns fat very rapidly. 

2nd there are Concrete Guys great posts using Lantus to re-comp on a keto diet, thus building muscle and leaning out at the same time. 

Finally there are the new long lasting insulins being marketed stating that while they aren't intended for weight loss users have experienced weight loss.

Thoughts?


----------



## Norditropin (Aug 16, 2018)

I've had experience with the first two examples and have achieved the desired results as intended if that helps.

I love insulin for fat loss and muscle gain, works amazing for both as long as you use them correctly.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 17, 2018)

Norditropin said:


> I've had experience with the first two examples and have achieved the desired results as intended if that helps.
> 
> I love insulin for fat loss and muscle gain, works amazing for both as long as you use them correctly.



You mind sharing your regimen for fat loss with Insulin use?


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 17, 2018)

Very interested. Waiting to see what it is.


----------



## thumos (Aug 22, 2018)

I've heard the fat loss theory, but never had it spelled out to me. Is it basically voiding the most readily available source of aerobic energy (blood glucose) in hopes that the body will tap fat stores to supplement? I may be off...


----------



## Norditropin (Aug 24, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> You mind sharing your regimen for fat loss with Insulin use?



2iu fasted before AM cardio and utilizing L-Carnitine, obviously using HGH as well

Or using Concrete Guy's protocol from here;
http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-human-growth-factors/42518-lantus-keto-protocol.html


----------

